# Stuck/Changes in Samba42 from Samba36



## Ricardoqsx (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello there!

I'm new in the FreeBSD forums, and in the system in general, but FreeBSD calls me so much to learn about the UNIX universe (servers, sysadmins, things like that)

Well, let me comment about my plan in my work:

When I was hired in my work, I noticed about a issue related a centralized file server of photos that the people uses to access to work it, the "server" is a normal PC under Windows and no have RAID configuration, so, if in the future the HDD fails, will be a disaster.

Under these precepts, I want mount a server with FreeBSD, to use at first to share files in the network between 20 Windows PC's, with a RAID configuration using ZFS and samba, but now starts my nightmares:

At first I'm using FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64 with a ZFS configuration, when I install the system base, I install Samba36 and configure a first shared folder with a local user and password, everything works fine, but I need that samba authenticates in a Windows Server 2012, so, Samba36 doesn't work because have issues related Kerberos installation, ok, searching in internet, to have compatibility with AD I found info that with samba42 I can do that, but when I install Samba42 I don't find the smb4.conf file to configures a server (like /usr/local/etc/smb.conf in samba36) so, I'm open to receive any helpful to go forward  this 'internal' project (because in the company only uses a Windows based system but I want to show the possibilities of Unix  )

Really thanks to everyone that can help me in this travel!

BTW: Sorry for my bad English, I'm from Panama and my native language is Spanish, but I do alright in English xD


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2016)

You can just rename smb.conf to smb4.conf. It's mostly the same. There are also some tricks to migrate the user accounts but as you're about to make it part of an existing domain I would just skip that part.


----------



## Ricardoqsx (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh ok, let me try, but, to mount a server like I describe in the first post, what you recommend? Samba 4.2 or 4.4?


----------



## leebrown66 (Jul 29, 2016)

4.2 will be going EOL in about 2 months (Samba Release Planning), so unless you want the practice of upgrading soon, I'd go with 4.4


----------

